# Sprinkler type/layout advice



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm looking to irrigate a 42x75' rectangle with some obstacles represented by the circles. ISTM, I'm looking at either a 20' or a 15' throw (which is represented by the tiny circles on the diagram), with the 20' not being ideal. I'm wondering whether this is a good idea, or whether there's a better option I haven't considered?



Additionally, I'm thinking of using Hunter mp2000 rotators with the 30psi body to help drop the throw distance into the 15' range. Is this a good choice, or is there a better one?


----------

